# Restoring Old Decal



## Artifex (Jun 29, 2015)

I seem to remember reading in one of the multitude of rust removal threads a statement to the effect "...this also works great on removing the discoloration..on decals..."  am I dreaming?   I can't find it now, which doesn't surprise me because it was an offhand remark buried in a recommendation of a particular rust removal process.  

I rescued a sweet original 1960 Schwinn Hollywood with great paint but the decal carrier around the "Schwinn" script is discolored &/or 'sun burned'.  I am prepping it for resale outside the collector community so 'leave it as is for patina's sake is not a great option (but likely unavoidable), and it just isn't worth putting another $25 in for new decals.   

Probably grasping at straws here, but if there is a technique I would love to hear about it. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 29, 2015)

Magic Eraser in the cleaning section of stores is what you need.  Go slow and you will think it's magic!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 29, 2015)

I wiped a decal that was yellowed with a little Goop,the hand cleaner. and it turned it back to white.


----------



## durkopp (Jun 29, 2015)

vincev said:


> I wiped a decal that was yellowed with a little Goop,the hand cleaner. and it turned it back to white.




That Goop works good on a lot of things, used it for cleaning car interior and carpet without discoloring. The only thing it's missing is an abrasives. That with a little toothpaste would work good. Toothpaste is just a very mild rubbing compound. To finsh I would put a light old wipe on the decal, think they are made of vinal and vinal has some oil propertys and drys out like skin gets a little dull, baby oil or veg oil on cotton would be good sounds silly but has a nice result.


----------

